# Blue Bird Servos



## Schmitty (Dec 22, 2004)

does anyone know anything about Blue Bird servos?

found a place on the net where you can buy them CHEAP ( like a 100 oz./.10 speed @6.0v plastic geared $16.95) and was wondering if they are worth a dime?


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

I wouldn't think plastic gears would hold up under that kind of torque????


----------



## Schmitty (Dec 22, 2004)

It is metal geared just found out and it is 27.95 shipped


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Schmitty said:


> It is metal geared just found out and it is 27.95 shipped


i dont know where i read it.. but i THINK they were rebadged hitecs, or made by the same company in the back or something.... 

i do know they are used in airplanes usually....

cheap alternatives for basher cars i say..

rcmits


----------



## Mitch R (Mar 27, 2002)

You can find info at slickzero.com


----------



## Schmitty (Dec 22, 2004)

I noticed in an RC Driver magazine that they used a blue bird BMS-621 in the J concepts 4wd buggy but they didn't review the servo, just the car. Does or has anyone used a blue bird in their vehicles?


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

The Blue Birds I have are pretty descent, I`m using them in a plane, however, but I think they are great. They are very smooth, and not a lot of slop in them that I have noticed. I have the 380 max, and 371 servo`s and I like them.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got a friend I race with that uses them in his sedan and for off-road with no problems.


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

I just ordered one of the 126 in oz with .17 sec @ 4.8v. Cost $22.40. If I remember, I will post back when I get to try it out.


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got the servo in the mail today. Have not had a chance to put it on my MGT. You can see through the sides of the servo. it looks like all the gears are metal. I will post back once I get to try it out.


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

When I plugged in the servo, it made all my servos spaz out. No matter what I have tried works. Slickzero is replacing the servo. Their service is great. When I get the servo, I will post back and let you know how it works.


----------



## Schmitty (Dec 22, 2004)

I got mine today but it doesnt fit in my B4!!!!!!!
but you're right slickzero is great.


----------

